

Ask HN: Managing a global team - macguyver

Anyone with experience managing a 10+ person global application support team?<p>I&#x27;d appreciate some tips and pointers specific to working across timezones.
======
ASquare
A few months ago, I heard a couple people talk about this topic at the Office
Optional conference.
[http://officeoptional.co/program/](http://officeoptional.co/program/) As you
will see in the link, the people I'm referring to are a) Cass Phillipps
@webwallflower b) Christina Lucey @christinaluce

It would be worth reaching out to them to get specific advice as they've dealt
with the specific issue of working across timezones. You can even tell them
that you found out about them via the Office Optional program.

Hope that helps.

~~~
macguyver
Thanks for the info!

